

_why the lucky stiff on The Setup - mickeyben
http://_why.usesthis.com/

======
Quarrelsome
I just love the way he doesn't take any of the questions seriously. I also
love the fact that despite this they still left his answers in. :)

------
gvb
I cracked the code

Who are you and what do you do?
<http://why.usesthis.com/images/interviews/_why.1.jpg>

What hardware are you using?
<http://why.usesthis.com/images/interviews/_why.2.jpg>

And what software? <http://why.usesthis.com/images/interviews/_why.3.jpg>

What would be your dream setup?
<http://why.usesthis.com/images/interviews/_why.4.jpg>

------
jdp
It's down, does anyone have a mirror? It's been down for a couple of weeks
now.

~~~
GHFigs
I seem to recall there being some browser/OS combination that could not handle
underscores at the beginning of addresses. What are you using, and can you
access it with another browser?

~~~
darshan
It's definitely the underscore: <http://usesthis.com/> is accessible, as are
all the other interviews, but <http://_why.usesthis.com/> isn't.

And it doesn't seem to be the browser's fault:

    
    
      $ ping richard.stallman.usesthis.com
      PING richard.stallman.usesthis.com (74.207.245.100) 56(84) bytes of data.
      64 bytes from waferbaby.com (74.207.245.100): icmp_seq=1 ttl=51 time=63.6 ms
    
      $ ping _why.usesthis.com
      ping: unknown host _why.usesthis.com
    

So I can't resolve the domain name for some reason. This happens on both my
home Gentoo box and my Slicehost Gentoo server.

~~~
varjag
It's a DNS resolution issue. Underscores in domain names are invalid, but some
DNS host software still resolves them, while others stick to the spec.

~~~
thingie
I'd call this a fruit of this kind of DNS abuse. Yeah, OK, it looks nice,
x.usesthis.com or whatever it is, but it forces you to make a new DNS lookup
for each page, instead of using cached www.usesthis.com/something. And, as we
can see, you can even make the address invalid. It's quite sad. :-/

~~~
GHFigs
Web content that is invalid according to one or more standards? Surely you
must be joking.

------
nzmsv
Here are two more ways of accessing the interview:

<http://usesthis.com/feed/> (then scroll down)

<http://viewsourcecode.org/why/#7> (_why's Estate mirror)

------
sabat
I still miss _why and wish he would come back in any form he chooses.

~~~
ThinkWriteMute
There are other _why-like programmers, teachers out there.

~~~
bisceglie
name two?

~~~
ThinkWriteMute
1\. Bonus500 ( Learn You A Haskell For Great Good:
<http://learnyouahaskell.com/> ) ( <http://twitter.com/bonus500> )

2\. Mononcqc (Learn You Some Erlang For Great Good:
<http://learnyousomeerlang.com/>) ( <http://twitter.com/mononcqc> )

I can name some more, if you want.

~~~
dkersten
I do want, thanks :-D

~~~
ThinkWriteMute
3\. Jeremy McAnally ( Mr. Neighborly's Humble Little Ruby Book:
<http://www.humblelittlerubybook.com/book/> ) (
<http://www.jeremymcanally.com/> )

4\. Marijn Haverbeke (Eloquent Javascript: <http://eloquentjavascript.net/> )
( <http://marijn.haverbeke.nl/> )

5\. Young Zed Shaw ( <http://www.zedshaw.com/> ) ( Older Zed Shaw is just a
little bit less out there )

And a few more can be found on Bonus500's Twitter Follow list.

